# Temperament question



## Tucker's Mom (Jul 1, 2013)

Tucker is now 7 months old and was neutered at 6 months. He has times where a switch flips on and he runs around like he's possessed, growling and racing, although with tail wagging. He will nip at my pants to try to get me to play, but we don't play "chase" because we were told this would encourage any aggression issues we want to avoid. He is also "nippy" at times, which I hoped he would be outgrowing now that he has adult teeth. He never chomps down, but certainly likes to "mouth" my hands such that I have to remove them from his reach. Will he outgrow this? My first puppy -- please reassure me!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He is being a normal, adolescent puppy. And I hate to tell you, but neutered or not, things are likely to get worse before they get better.  Be consistent, kind and fair. If he gets nippy, stop playing with him and ignore him for a couple of minutes. (no more!) Make sure he getsTONS of exercise. Remember that a tired puppy is a good puppy. You'll get though this! Havanese are NOT a breed that is likely to become "aggressive", no matter what you do. (unless he is a poorly bred, poor tempered individual, and I HOPE that is not the case!!!) They can be rowdy as adolescents, though, and need to learn the limits. Running, racing and growling in play are all fine, nothing to worry about. "Nipping" rarely turns into serious biting, but it's better that he learn NOW that putting teeth on people is not appropriate. So work on that one!


----------

